# Update Links?



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Can someone tell me how/where to get the ota updates p p p please. I just ran dhackers r3l3as3d root, 43v3rroot, and the cheesecake v2. The cheesecake app is saying im up to date but im still running 5.5.886. Any suggestions??


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/8562-Easily-Upgrade-To-5.7.893,-Keep-Root-And-Webtop

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you!!!! Im giving it a try now


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Make sure you follow it carefully. Especially using the stock recovery. Not cwk recovery. I use this method to get to the lastest leak.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I keep trying with the cheesecake app but it wont let ne set up the Motorola agreement. It says set up wifi, retry with current connection, or skip. Ive tried all of them with no luck. I have a good 3g connection and even better wifi connection but it wont go through


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

and now i cant seem to get into stock recovery?


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> Thanks for the help. I keep trying with the cheesecake app but it wont let ne set up the Motorola agreement. It says set up wifi, retry with current connection, or skip. Ive tried all of them with no luck. I have a good 3g connection and even better wifi connection but it wont go through


That's because the updates aren't on the servers permanently. They had them up there for testing purposes if I'm not mistaken (I could be wrong). The update is posted in the Bionic forum on this site and all the files you need.


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> and now i cant seem to get into stock recovery?


Turn phone off
Hold both side buttons and hit power button until it comes on
wait for android icon and push both side buttons


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

ok i got all that done. thanks again for the help! I'm on 5.7.893 and have root access! THANKS!


----------

